# Ever stare out the window?



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Waiting for the mailman, the brown truck and the yellow truck? Check your E Mail every 5 minutes checking out tracking numbers?

Then you got a problem!

Hi, my name is bIfF, and I have a hobby problem. I'm staring out the window waiting for deliveries of two rc planes, a radio, other plane stuff, rc car parts and a mountian bike. I think all my photography stuff allready showed up. But I would have to go 3 pages deep in my paypal account to know for sure. Im addicted and I need help.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

sounds like fun!!! LOL i think most of us need help.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

HI my name is Randall and i have an ebay, on line, ordering problem. 
i have been paitently awaiting my stuff standing at the front door for days now.
with this weather you would think i would just say its not comming. 
no , i have a problem and i can't stop. i just know that the truck is high enough to make it through the water and that the driver knows how important my stuff is. i just know he cares and wants me to have it today rain or shine, flood or hurricane, he is right around the corner delivering his next to last package. i am next. right.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I came to the wrong place for intervention! Im with Johnny Quest here. So what if the streets are flooded? Any of these guys hear of 4 WHEEL DRIVE? Or a Jon Bote? Wait a minute...

Hookay. Two packages just showed up. Not much I can do with a airplane speedo and servos without the planes, but that ok. I got packing peanuts all over the place and I feel a little better now. I was seriously starting to jones and thought I might have to swim to Sugarland just to get my RC fix. 

BRB, gotta check my e mail.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

should we all get together and have an rc anonymous meeting?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary said:


> Looks like I came to the wrong place for intervention! Im with Johnny Quest here. So what if the streets are flooded? Any of these guys hear of 4 WHEEL DRIVE? Or a Jon Bote? Wait a minute...
> 
> Hookay. Two packages just showed up. Not much I can do with a airplane speedo and servos without the planes, but that ok. I got packing peanuts all over the place and I feel a little better now. I was seriously starting to jones and thought I might have to swim to Sugarland just to get my RC fix.
> 
> BRB, gotta check my e mail.


 i am starting to shake at the sound of packing peanutz. man your lucky.
still patiently awaiting at the door.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> should we all get together and have an rc anonymous meeting?


Need to invite CV and Trey! Bet they are worse than us?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> i am starting to shake at the sound of packing peanutz. man your lucky.
> still patiently awaiting at the door.


I got one those big plastic air bag things too! Want me to take a picture?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> I got one those big plastic air bag things too! Want me to take a picture?


i love those things!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

your killin me bro. fedex suxxxxx. i want my


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> your killin me bro. fedex suxxxxx. i want my


Hope this helps bro! I just put it on my desktop...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I work in Purchasing for SFA. I see hundreds of packages every week from UPS, DHL, FedEX, and a couple more that ship packages by 18 wheeler. I see thousands of packing peanuts and air bags and by the time I get home I don't want to see anymore. It takes an act of congress for my to go to my mailbox, but today I went to my mailbox and my Losi Street Meats came in, but the box was to small to fit out of the opening so I have to demolish the box and then take it out of my mailbox...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> It takes an act of congress for my to go to my mailbox, but today I went to my mailbox and my Losi Street Meats came in, but the box was to small to fit out of the opening so I have to demolish the box and then take it out of my mailbox...


You didnt? Dont you have any tin snips? You could of cut the mailbox up insted!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> but the box was to small to fit out of the opening so I have to demolish the box and then take it out of my mailbox...


I have had the same thing happen. How does the mailman not realize the opening in the back of the mailbox is bigger than the one in the front.

I took the stuff out of the box first, then smashed the box to get it out of the mailbox.

too funny.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*Worse!!!*



Gary said:


> Need to invite CV and Trey! Bet they are worse than us?


Over 459 ebay transactions in the past 14 months........is that bad?

And guys, I still jones for everyone of them to come in! I usually get all my packages at work, and I go to the park on my lunchbreak and tear them open! I'm doing the same carp gary was describing.....checking the tracking numbers twice a day, etc...

I just got my helicopter in, and I'm about to have a fit waiting on my brand new Hyper 8 buggy I just ordered for my new race buggy.......I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

CV what are you gonna do about that xray??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Over 459 ebay transactions in the past 14 months........is that bad?
> 
> And guys, I still jones for everyone of them to come in! I usually get all my packages at work, and I go to the park on my lunchbreak and tear them open! I'm doing the same carp gary was describing.....checking the tracking numbers twice a day, etc...
> 
> I just got my helicopter in, and I'm about to have a fit waiting on my brand new Hyper 8 buggy I just ordered for my new race buggy.......I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its going to be ok bro. Lean your head back and count backwards from 3000.

While your looking up, is it a micro helicopter and what is your ceiling height?


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Gary said:


> You didnt? Dont you have any tin snips? You could of cut the mailbox up insted!


I thought about going to get my dremel, but there was a guy in the office watching me make a complete fool out of myself trying to get that package out of my mailbox. HAHA

Don't worry, the tires were extracted without a scratch and already mounted on the truck. But I can't say that about the box they came in...


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

A fraternity brother and I were thinking about getting a couple electric helicopters. What is a good beginner to learn on. I have been looking on www.xheli.com and found a couple that I think will be fun but I don't know anything about them. Any advice guys?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nik, I'm selling both my Xray buggies and all of my new Xray parts for $350.....I will officially have them for sale when the Hyper 8 gets here.

Gary, it's a Heli-max AXE CP.........10ft ceilings........I've never laid a finger on a heli before......I've nervous about even putting the DVD manual in the DVD player!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> A fraternity brother and I were thinking about getting a couple electric helicopters. What is a good beginner to learn on. I have been looking on www.xheli.com and found a couple that I think will be fun but I don't know anything about them. Any advice guys?


Yes! Dont do it! 

Start with something like the GWS Pico Stick.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

o ok. sending a PM now


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Nik, I'm selling both my Xray buggies and all of my new Xray parts for $350.....I will officially have them for sale when the Hyper 8 gets here.
> 
> Gary, it's a Heli-max AXE CP.........10ft ceilings........I've never laid a finger on a heli before......I've nervous about even putting the DVD manual in the DVD player!


helicopters are very, very hard to fly! If your serious your best bet is to get hooked up with Mikey Flores or Andy Sady, (fishermanx) Or Binshon. <sp> If you want to learn how to fly, start with a cheap ARF trainer airplane. Trust me on this!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

They are not that hard just like everything you must practice. My advice would be to get a simulator and learn how to hover before you ever try to fly your chopper. It will save you a ton of money and repair time. I started flying two years ago and after a week on the simulator I was flying all over the place. After two weeks I was flying inverted. Get with someone who fly's and it will help.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

well, this is a beginner RTF $200 heli, and it came with an auction so I've got nothing in it......I've definitely gonna try it out


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

courtney i sent you a pm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> They are not that hard just like everything you must practice. My advice would be to get a simulator and learn how to hover before you ever try to fly your chopper. It will save you a ton of money and repair time. I started flying two years ago and after a week on the simulator I was flying all over the place. After two weeks I was flying inverted. Get with someone who fly's and it will help.


Thats not the norm for the rest of us Thomas. LOL

Are you serious? Two weeks and going inverted? Thats serious skills!


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure on the sim thing, I spent three weeks on a sim and can fly inverted on it and everything. I have a walkera 22A and can't get the thing off the ground without buying some spares LOL


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm doing much better now!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I've played on the sim a few times at Randy's. I can do all sorts of tricks. I can do inside loops, outside loops, fly inverted, stall, hellicopter, flips, rolls, hoohaas, supermans, dipsi doos, dipsi don'ts.....everything except land


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> I've played on the sim a few times at Randy's. I can do all sorts of tricks. I can do inside loops, outside loops, fly inverted, stall, hellicopter, flips, rolls, hoohaas, supermans, dipsi doos, dipsi don'ts.....everything except land


same thing here guff, i can do anything i want to.....

except land


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Yes! Dont do it!
> 
> Start with something like the GWS Pico Stick.


You gotta do it!!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Guys it's really not that hard if you can fly the Sim you can fly the real deal you just have to learn your orientation Binson and Mike Flores told me what to work on first and that's all I did. It was actually easer flying my 50 Raptor than the sim because you could see everything it was doing now learning to auto is a different story I crashed the first two times I tried it but after you get the hang of when to flare the bird its all you want to do its boring to watch but its fun to actually do because if you flare to early it drops like a rock. 

If you have a sim learn to hover with the tail to you and then nose in after that the thing fly's like an airplane that only has three channels where you have to fly the rudder


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I may have to try a heli one day. That and a boat, hummm, a boat! Theres all kids of lakes around me.... BRB....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

A nitro vee or a brushless boat is on my wish list


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like something like this.

http://h1071118.hobbyshopnow.com/services/advanceresultsDetail.asp?strProd=DUM1254&strSearchType=ALL&strInCategory=ALL&strInManufacturer=ALL&tag=qsrch


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Vintage! 

I'm looking for something to bash in our neighborhood lakes and terrorize the ducks! Just can't justifiy 200-300 bucks right now.........


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's a few facts that are etched in stone. Aircraft will fall out of the sky, boats will sink or at least stall in the deepest water. If thats cool go fer it dude's!!! I tried heli's a while back and after the first couple grand I decided to stick with 4 wheels on RCP that never break and use my spare cash for other stuff. Simulators were the way to go for me.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Here's a few facts that are etched in stone. Aircraft will fall out of the sky, boats will sink or at least stall in the deepest water. If thats cool go fer it dude's!!! I tried heli's a while back and after the first couple grand I decided to stick with 4 wheels on RCP that never break and use my spare cash for other stuff. Simulators were the way to go for me.


Way to spark things up there sunshine! 

My transmitter and planes are on the brown truck and man I hope my bike is too! I got the tv turned down low so I can hear "The Knock" clearly and it seems like every 5 minutes Im peeking out the window. Hope the neighbors dont think Im a perv...


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Your welcome!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm usually the same way but the purpose is to catch the guy before he knocks on the door, then stash the item in my boat until a safe time to open it without getting busted by the warden.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

What plane you got coming gary?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> What plane you got coming gary?


Just a couple of GWS Pico Sticks. There cheap and easy to fly. I didnt want to spend alot of money in case I get bored flying. You know much about the electronics? I got a GP electrifly c-12 speedo and a couple of Futaba S3114 servos. I didnt want to get the GWS power pack, but am I heading in the right direction? I still need a receiver for futaba and thats where Im getting lost. I also need to get some loose cells since Ill be building up 7 cell packs, Im lost there too. 2/3aa?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I have only used lipos in planes you can use a seeker 6 receiver i use them on my park Flyers they are great


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Welp, the bike is overdue and didnt show up, and I got shorted one airplane.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well that sux!! i feel for ya man!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary said:


> Just a couple of GWS Pico Sticks. There cheap and easy to fly. I didnt want to spend alot of money in case I get bored flying. You know much about the electronics? I got a GP electrifly c-12 speedo and a couple of Futaba S3114 servos. I didnt want to get the GWS power pack, but am I heading in the right direction? I still need a receiver for futaba and thats where Im getting lost. I also need to get some loose cells since Ill be building up 7 cell packs, Im lost there too. 2/3aa?


 thats just pure jibba jabba to me


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

gary i just read that you should use 2/3aaa batts with the pico stick


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I have the same plane with a E-Flite 400 brushless out runner.A E-Flite 20amp ESC and i use a thunder power 3 cell 1320 lipo bat.Works great!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I wish I could stare out the window waiting for one of these.

http://www.teamlosi.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0205


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Me too!*

Saw them at Randy's. Stock was quick. Gonna be some fun when the carpet track get here.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Saw Wayne driving his. SWEEEET!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya those things are FAST stock. he was showin one of the customers one and i think they ended up walkin out with one. LOL


----------

